# found MAC in a parking lot!



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

the other day i was stepping out of my car at work and noticed a big black stone from the corner of my eye, and almost leaped out of my car to avoid stepping on it. as soon as i did that i realized that it wasn't a stone at all, but a mac eyeshadow! i looked around to see if there was anyone walking around that may have dropped it, but the parking lot was empty. so i stuck it in my car for later investigation.

the case was in great condition and the shadow, although broken, was almost completely full. i guess some people might think it's gross to take makeup when you don't know where it's been, but dry powders don't harbor bacteria and since i was re-pressing it with alcohol anyway i figured that would do a decent job of cleaning it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





has anyone else ever randomly found MAC products? did you keep it?


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

I found Select Powder once when I was... 14? It was NC20 though, way too dark for my skin ;/ So I gave it to my mother, lol!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

I have found money on the ground before but never MAC!


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

never found anything at all in my life.. lol


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow...i;ve never found anything.


----------



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

aww. i just remembered i also found a mac brush in my old apartment when we were moving out. this was long before i owned any mac brushes so i'm not sure where that came from. come to think of it i've found lots of weird stuff.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

i've never found anything, but i would feel bad if i took anything i found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because if i lost some of my makeup, i'd try to remember where i went that day and look for it, and hope i get lucky


----------



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i've never found anything, but i would feel bad if i took anything i found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because if i lost some of my makeup, i'd try to remember where i went that day and look for it, and hope i get lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i told them at work to call me if anyone came in looking for missing makeup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Money yes....Sunglasses...yes....MAC...NEVER


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2009)

Heck no! Never. Come to think of it, if I did I wouldn't use it, but I would def b2m it.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 17, 2009)

I found a lipglass once, and didn't even think to B2M it, I just put it in the trash!


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm.. I think I found MAC at school! Not like a single piece but like a MAC stand at the bookstore at my college.  Does that count?

I went in there the other day to pick up a book for my summer school class and saw they had a little under construction zone in the clothing section.  I was just about to walk away when I saw a little stand that said "MAC". 

I might have been going crazy because Ive had the MAC sale on my mind for the last few weeks, but Im super sure i saw those 3 letters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I just looked at my college's facebook page thingy and it said:

 Quote:

   Construction on the new MAC cosmetics counter has started inside the SDSU Bookstore!


----------



## eskae (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope!! Never!! just money probably!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_Hmm.. I think I found MAC at school! Not like a single piece but like a MAC stand at the bookstore at my college.  Does that count?

I went in there the other day to pick up a book for my summer school class and saw they had a little under construction zone in the clothing section.  I was just about to walk away when I saw a little stand that said "MAC". 

I might have been going crazy because Ive had the MAC sale on my mind for the last few weeks, but Im super sure i saw those 3 letters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I just looked at my college's facebook page thingy and it said:






_

 
HOLLY SHIZ


----------



## sunshine16 (Jun 18, 2009)

There's going to be a MAC counter at your school?!
Lucky!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 18, 2009)

*gasp* maybe it's a sign. Maybe.... you are the chosen one.

*ALL HAIL **charnels* *bows down*


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 18, 2009)

I found a Dazzleglass at the movies last year and a Lipglass at my company's holiday party.


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 18, 2009)

I had found money (more than USD$800), handphone,wallets before.


----------



## Civies (Jun 18, 2009)

I've found two loonies ($1) before. And my mom randomly found a $100 USD bill (We're Canadian). She was walking out of work and you know those big cement poles in the parking lot .. ? She saw something fluttering underneath so she went to check it out and there it was, a beautiful $100 USD bill. It was back when the CAD was like 80 cents to 1 USD too .. good deal good deal LOL


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have found 2 brushes, one of them SE. Yes I did clean those bad boys off good and kept them. I also found a studio fix compact that I included in my B2M.


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have found money before, but never MAC!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 18, 2009)

I never found MAC myself, but I do own one lipstick that my friend found. My friend is a flight attendant, and since she's required to wear makeup at work she often discusses makeup with me. Of course, I've introduced her to MAC 
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but she wasn't that excited about it and preferred using low end products. So once when I was at her place I was very surprised to see the bright orange package of a Neo Sci Fi lipstick. I congratulated her for taking the plunge into MAC and she said she actually found it on a plane, in its package, and since it's not her color I can have it... (I already owned that one, but it was nice to have a backup for an LE product).


----------



## belle89 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_Hmm.. I think I found MAC at school! Not like a single piece but like a MAC stand at the bookstore at my college.  Does that count?_

 
A MAC counter on a college campus? Wow. I've never heard of such a thing. That's interesting. 

I've found money before. Never MAC.


----------



## Susimoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Lost lots of make up ( football, concerts, drunk, you know) never found any!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 18, 2009)

My mum found a bounty of goods on the way home from a holiday recently, she found a Clinique palette (which I wanted but they had run out on board), a YSL TE double pack and a Faux Cils double pack..she asked everyone around if it was theirs and she even asked the air stewardesses and they told her to keep it, which she did.  I've used to products a few times (not the Faux Cils though) and they work fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if the seals had been broken I would have just chucked them.


----------



## shellyky (Jun 18, 2009)

my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YES I HAVE!  I was in the Caesar's palace parking garage in atlantic city, getting into my car and found a box of new eyeshadow sitting there...was a brown/gold shade.  I investigated it and it was 100% new, someone just must have dropped it out of the bag.  weird!


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 19, 2009)

Never found MAC, but I've found purses left in a shopping carts and I've returned them. 

One time someone found my wallet that I lost in a movie theater, returned my cards, but jacked my wallet and cash.
Funny thing is that a customer saw some employees sweep my wallet into their dustpan, and they say they only swept toilet paper. And to this day, I still think they did it since their story is fishy and they jacked it.


----------



## Penn (Jun 19, 2009)

My best friend left her whole make up bag at a gas station once when we were on a road trip. It was full of Dior and Mac, she was so devastated. We went back to see if anyone had given it to the cashier but not surprisingly someone took it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 19, 2009)

at school I've found:
Engraved powerpoint pencil, sharpened and kept.
Heatherette bluefunkblackpopthing, sharpened and kept.
Plushlash, B2M'd.

8D


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 19, 2009)

I found money, a booklet of foodstamps lol  and a box of condoms
but never MAC


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_Never found MAC, but I've found purses left in a shopping carts and I've returned them. 

One time someone found my wallet that I lost in a movie theater, returned my cards, but jacked my wallet and cash.
Funny thing is that a customer saw some employees sweep my wallet into their dustpan, and they say they only swept toilet paper. And to this day, I still think they did it since their story is fishy and they jacked it._

 
 if that were me I wouldnt be bothered about the cash. I remember my friend losing her wallet in the movies too, she was pissed, but she was hoping someone just returned her ID and her Social Security card, but no one did


----------



## Caderas (Jun 20, 2009)

i found a REALLY old/used tube of lipglass on a dept. store shelf once.. i didn't think to B2M it though since it looked extremely gnarley and having the possibility of some preset pandemic disease.  ;D


----------



## shops2much (Jun 21, 2009)

I found a lip conditioner and a select pressed powder.  I B2M'd them.  However, I lost my MAC Playboy Bunny Pink lipstick when I was clubbing last year.  Thankfully, I have a back up.


----------



## gennigma (Jun 22, 2009)

my boyfriend loves using my MAC lip conditioner, so I gave him mine to use. He picks me up from school and one day when he picked me up, I thought I scored when I found a MAC lip conditioner in the parking lot! When I told my boyfriend, he said it was the one I gave him and explained that he lost it the last time he picked me up. Ughhh..


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2009)

Never found makeup. Found a really nice phone once and went to a lot of trouble to get it back to this sweet teenaged girl who was so grateful, she almost cried.
My son found a CD holder full of metal music and No Doubt, AC/DC, Billy Idol, that kind of stuff once. He kept it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

i never found MAC before in my life!! i did find $40 once in a parking lot. that was awesome.


----------



## charnels (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_Never found MAC, but I've found purses left in a shopping carts and I've returned them. 

One time someone found my wallet that I lost in a movie theater, returned my cards, but jacked my wallet and cash.
Funny thing is that a customer saw some employees sweep my wallet into their dustpan, and they say they only swept toilet paper. And to this day, I still think they did it since their story is fishy and they jacked it._

 
my friend lost her wallet at a theme park once, and i saw a man with a little girl carrying it around but couldn't catch up to them. they turned it in to the lost and found but kept all of her cash. it was only about £10, and she was happy just to have her i.d. and cards back.

i work at starbucks and we've had people leave behind cell phones a million times (blackberrys, iphones, etc.), wallets, i.d.'s, expensive sunglasses, and we always just kept it in our safe until they came looking for it. if they didn't come looking for it, we would call someone on their contacts (i.e. "home", or "mom", etc.) and tell them we had it. i don't understand why people feel the need to go through found wallets and take things from someone that's already had an unfortunate situation. it's so rude.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 25, 2009)

How Bizzare!   I've never found any makeup, lucky you!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive never found makeup but i have found money quite a few times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.The most ive ever found was £230 it was jus lying on the floor so i picked it up but i felt really guilty cos it was so much so i handed it in to the police. 6months later no1 had collected it so i got to keep it.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 25, 2009)

not MAC, but I did find a Bobbi Brown full-sized eyebrow brush. in PERFECT condition


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 25, 2009)

My brother once found £900 whilst working at Tescos, nobody came to claim it so he got to keep it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 28, 2009)

Once I found a brand new, never used, boxed Black Tied - in a mall with no MAC. o__o!


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 28, 2009)

I found a mac lipstick on the ground in a parking lot...I am sure the people walking by thought it was weird that I was actually picking up makeup off the street but I was so excited. It was like finding a precious gem or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! However, I was afraid to use it, even though I could've sanitized it...just something didn't bode too well with me and I already had the color so I b2m'd it.


----------



## bebs (Jun 28, 2009)

I find all sorts of weird things at school, more so during those months when I went to night classes. I've found cell phones, ear buds, money and many other things. At the beach I've found wedding bands, camera's, wallets and other things, when its something like the wedding bands and phones, wallets I turn them in, money or something without a name or something id it I tend to keep. (I once turned in about 1,200 in cash when I found it, I checked in about once a month and like on the last day "someone" claimed it I really doubt it was the person that lost it though, it just was fishie to me.


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 28, 2009)

I once found an unopened box of Boy Bait lipglass on a bench at the mall. The girl who dropped it came back 2 seconds after I found it though, lol.


----------



## cmonster (Jun 28, 2009)

i found a french horn on the bus which i brought back to x school during my lunch break and I've also found a wallet on the bus which I also managed to return to its owner.  Then just last month I found a hundred dollar bill on the floor ^^ karma is good


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2009)

Never have found MAC before...but I have found $.  Once I was driving home from my parent's house down a really busy multi-laned road.  I saw a bunch of paper blowing in the wind and all over the street.  I get closer and realize it's a ton of twenty dollar bills! I couldn't stop because there was nowhere to pull over and it would have been impossible to run out and try to catch it, lol!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 29, 2009)

If I ever found any makeup on the floor.. I wouldnt pick it up.. wouldn't even think of it.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 29, 2009)

i was on a night out and beside my seat was a dervish lip pencil, assuming it was mine i picked it up thinking i had dropped it out of my bag.
i carried on using it and when i got home my dervish was in my make up box eeeewwwww!!!! god knows who's liner it was!!!


----------



## Mui (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_never found anything at all in my life.. lol_

 
Haha - I agree with this. 

And not just ANY money - a PENNY


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 1, 2009)

i found money, a stila brush, makeup but i didnt use it because it was used.. lol, not mac...


----------



## Sparxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_Hmm.. I think I found MAC at school! Not like a single piece but like a MAC stand at the bookstore at my college.  Does that count?

I went in there the other day to pick up a book for my summer school class and saw they had a little under construction zone in the clothing section.  I was just about to walk away when I saw a little stand that said "MAC". 

I might have been going crazy because Ive had the MAC sale on my mind for the last few weeks, but Im super sure i saw those 3 letters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I just looked at my college's facebook page thingy and it said:






_

 



Soooooooooooooooooooo jealous. Maybe I should have stayed in SD for school.... haha


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

I have never found mac... but i have lost my make-up bag full of make-up once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I forgot it at work in the *how do call it* rest room?. When i went back to look for it it was allready gone. All of my favorite stuff was in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No mac. It was a very long time ago. But still all my fav stuff from back then was in there


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 10, 2009)

While checking the front counter at work to see if anything fell on the floor, I found $5 just laying on the floor. I guessed a customer dropped it and didn't notice it. $5 for me.


----------



## kelticmaddox (Jul 11, 2009)

I found an unopened Jane eyeliner outside a drugstore once. Wasn't too exciting.

One time though, I found an Ipod nano in the parking lot at my college.  I put up posters for a lost ipod, but the owner never called.  So I kept it, and exchanged it for a full size ipod with a friend (I also had to give some cash, but still, great deal)


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 11, 2009)

No MAC, money yes, sunglasses too. Have not found anything in awhile.

The money I find in my husband's clothes when I am doing laundry does not count, he needs to clean his pockets out better,LOL


----------



## hatchetwhore (Jul 11, 2009)

I once found an empty tube of lustreglass sitting on top of a bench at a local mall, although it was only the tube, no wand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've also stumbled across money quite a few times, nothing too exciting. It's interesting how many people misplace or lose things, lol.


----------



## Bif (Jul 18, 2009)

My boyfriend went out clubbing one night with some work mates and I acted as chauffeur for the night. The next morning he was going through his shirt pocket and found a MAC lipstick! He has no memory of how it got there or who might have asked him to hang onto it. 

I was SO excited, but waited a week to see if one of the girl's he works with asked him about it. After that I cleaned off the top layer and now have my very own Snob MAC lipstick.


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bif* 

 
_My boyfriend went out clubbing one night with some work mates and I acted as chauffeur for the night. The next morning he was going through his shirt pocket and found a MAC lipstick! He has no memory of how it got there or who might have asked him to hang onto it. 

I was SO excited, but waited a week to see if one of the girl's he works with asked him about it. After that I cleaned off the top layer and now have my very own Snob MAC lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I need a boyfriend who magically makes MAC appear in my life.

Requirements : Can not be Harry Potter, a leprechaun or into black magic of any kind. I prefer to stay on the side of good this lifetime around.


----------



## Willa (Jul 21, 2009)

Weird but true : I never found makeup, but I stopped counting the number of freshly rolled joints (pot) I've found on my way. Clubs, parks, walking to my job etc...


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 6, 2009)

oh man, i wish i could find makeup on the ground!
i once found an unused weekly travelpass AAWRIIITE free travel for me to an from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




also found lots of cash, some jewelry an i once found an art diary which i called the school it belonged to an returned it. poor girl cried when she got it back, it was her year 12 major work planning ( HUUUGE deal in aussie schools haha)


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

I found a lipstick once in the parking lot of my local MAC store.  It was pretty much used up, but I kept it so I could B2M it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My husband is actually the one who spotted it, which makes me proud, LOL.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2009)

I found a North Face Fleece when I was in college. I was working at the school library for about 3.5 years and got paid crap, but loved my job. I sw this jacket go in the lost and found and would salivate whenever I saw it because i wanted one real bad. Well it sat back there for about 2 months? Then one day it was raining real bad and I didn have any protection, so I took it. I see it as my tip for workin hard all thoe years lol


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 23, 2009)

To the original poster...

Am I normal if the first thing I wondered after reading your post was : "I wonder which eyeshadow it was?"


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 4, 2009)

I would never find MAC where i live NYC.


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

I've found a lipglass - and it's rare to even see MAC here in Denmark. It was in a parking lot too, and was smashed over by a car I guess, so I didn't take that one home, lol


----------



## kariii (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_To the original poster...

Am I normal if the first thing I wondered after reading your post was : "I wonder which eyeshadow it was?"




_

 

LOL OMG, I read all 3 pages and was still wondering this.. what eyeshadow was it.. LOL


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 9, 2009)

I found a brand new MAC eyeshadow in shroom for .50 at a thrift store, I paid for it so technically I didnt find it but for .50 I might as well have! Also at the same thrift store I found a little makeup bag in the parking lot and I got it, and inside was a MAC eyeshadow in carbon, bronze, electra a blankety lipstick and bare canvas paint, there was also other brands like bare essentials loose eyshadow and random stuff eyelash curler. Everything was used but the eyeshadows had at least 90 to 95% left! I used the other stuff as B2M! I also found some genuine chanel sunglasses complete with case I literally saw them fall off someones roof as they sped away in their car.


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_I found a brand new MAC eyeshadow in shroom for .50 at a thrift store, I paid for it so technically I didnt find it but for .50 I might as well have! Also at the same thrift store I found a little makeup bag in the parking lot and I got it, and inside was a MAC eyeshadow in carbon, bronze, electra a blankety lipstick and bare canvas paint, there was also other brands like bare essentials loose eyshadow and random stuff eyelash curler. Everything was used but the eyeshadows had at least 90 to 95% left! I used the other stuff as B2M! I also found some genuine chanel sunglasses complete with case I literally saw them fall off someones roof as they sped away in their car._

 
Sounds like I need to frequent your thrift store!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only found no-name/cheap makeup, and I've never used it.  If I found MAC or NARS, I'd be on cloud nine!


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 9, 2009)

I always seem to find money and off course no one around, well needless to say Finder's Keepers, but never MAC. I dont think I would keep any makeup even if I found it, I am weird like that. I certainly dont want to use some stranger's makeup. That's just me.


----------



## charnels (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_LOL OMG, I read all 3 pages and was still wondering this.. what eyeshadow was it.. LOL_

 
OMG i swore i posted what color it was! haha how weird. it was *Digit*. i ended up b2m-ing it.

i must have amazing karma because a few weeks ago at work we were having a promotion similar to B2M where you bring in old makeup containers (any brand) and exchange them for a coupon. well the other day a woman came in with some empties to get the coupon even though it said clearly on the email that the promotion ended three weeks ago. anyway, she shopped around and after she was rung out she handed me a bag and asked if i could throw it away for her. i said sure, and later that night when i was doing the trash i noticed there were like _*TEN MAC CONTAINERS INSIDE*_!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




most of them i kept to use for B2M because they were lipglass, but i kept *Carbon*, *Pink Venus*, *Honey Lust*, *Shroom*, and *Woodwinked*... they were all BARELY even used, some not at all!!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't found any MAC but I found $20 once =


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive found a $100 bill on the ground close to an atm.


----------



## blurpleberry (Nov 25, 2009)

hmm, Never found anything makeup like that ever...  Although my niece did find a mac eyeliner on a makeup desk in my room... that she totally stole! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never confronted her about it, but i sure as hell lock my room whenever she comes over!  

oh, but 2 weeks ago, i did find a corner stand (50% off all their makeup) with LOTs of mac stuff!  it was over at washington heights, in nyc.  Too bad I was broke, though..


----------



## kyuubified (Nov 25, 2009)

I found a MAC lipstick on the floor at school one. But that just seems so unsanitary, so I left it there xD


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

OO that's awesome! What eyeshadow was it?

The only thing I've ever seen on the ground was a lipstick, but it was used and nasty, and not mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i found an urban decay 24/7 liner once in an abandoned house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sharpened it and was all-set


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 20, 2010)

never found MAC but i found $100 on the ground once...


----------



## Kristina626 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have only found money on the ground before and maybe some other interesting stuff but it would be nice to see some mac laying around! :]


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 21, 2010)

money, never MAC


----------

